# Basement Doors from Heck



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

This project is mostly done.... I need louder speakers, and I may have the person who did the voice do a rerecord with a little more terror in her voice.
So when you watch, you may have to turn up the volume.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Good job! Could you post a pic to show the rest of the surroundings or device which actuates it ?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ya -what he said


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are the doors in their entirety









The backside of the doors with their pneumatic cylinders.









And the all of the parts.

1. A 80cu' scuba tank @ 3000psi.....should last all night
2. A Scary Terry PET and a Vari PET to control the doors and each other
3. A Cheap slightly hacked MP3 player.
4. Pneumatic actuators, pressure regulators and a pressure reducer.
5. Underpowered speakers


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I thought you had a real person doing that...
good job
yeah the voice needs a bit more terror in it as it goes along
cool prop


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That is fantastic! I love it, I want one!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

You did a great job. I want one too!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

cool idea, i like it


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a great scare.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Works great....nice


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice movement on those doors!


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Very cool.

We're doing a static version of this right outside of our haunted maze,afterall ours is suppose to be an old manor.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Very cool! That will creep out lots of folks!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great prop - should freak out some TOT's
Keep the voice natural as you add more terror because I thought it was a real person


----------

